# Lower Fish Creek



## rifleman

I hope to fish Lower Fish Creek on Monday but was hoping someone would have a report on stream conditions before I run down from Ogden. Anyone been there? Or does anyone know of a website with current stream flow reports?


----------



## krc.humpy

I was at Schofield last weekend and went below the **** to check it out. They were not releasing any water from the ****, barely a trickle in the river. I did not hike down river to see how it was down further though. Also heard last year that the construction work on the **** had created some fish kill but have not heard any updates since then.


----------



## TOgden

They picked the flow up to 20 cfs on the 18th and then up to 45 cfs on the 19th. If you plan to walk down from the dam I would go at least below the railroad bridge before I started fishing. If you come up from the bottom then your good from the confluence with White River on up. White River is running high and muddy so the fishing would be poor below the confluence. Good Luck!!


----------



## rifleman

Thanks for the info. Will hopefully be below the rail bridge tomorrow afternoon and report back soon!

Kurt


----------



## scientificangler

Haven't fished there in years, but two of the biggest Cutts of my life were caught just below the dam during a cicada hatch several years ago. Glad that the flows are up.


----------



## HopperLover

I went to LFC a few years ago just below the dam. There was a rancher there a few hundred yards below the bridge. He said he owns the property there all the way down to the DWR property 3 miles down. He let me on his property to fish, but gave me one helluva bad time about it - he was complaining about people messing with his cows, disrespecting his property and throwing in F-bombs every other phrase. I guess I would be upset too if people were being jerks on my property. 

I was just curious if this guy is still around, and what was your experience with him if he was there?


----------



## GaryFish

Under the current ruling, just stay in the water and you can fish wherever you want.


----------



## rifleman

I have only fished there in the past two years....rarely see anyone else past the rail bridge. I have never had problems with the rancher, or better said, have never seen him. My boy and I came up from highway 6 last fall and had the time of our lives. The fishing was great but also go into a herd of bull elk and the highlight of highlights was coming upon two cougar playing in an opening in the forest! It was incredible!


----------



## ScottyP

HopperLover said:


> I went to LFC a few years ago just below the dam. There was a rancher there a few hundred yards below the bridge. He said he owns the property there all the way down to the DWR property 3 miles down. He let me on his property to fish, but gave me one helluva bad time about it - he was complaining about people messing with his cows, disrespecting his property and throwing in F-bombs every other phrase. I guess I would be upset too if people were being jerks on my property.
> 
> I was just curious if this guy is still around, and what was your experience with him if he was there?


The DWR has an agreement with the private property owners that grants angler access to the whole stretch from the dam to the DWR land. The guy was probably pizzed about bad mannered fishermen and was blowing off some steam. I find that keeping a garbage bag in your pack and filling it on the way out does alot to spread some goodwill in situations like that.


----------



## HopperLover

ScottyP said:


> HopperLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to LFC a few years ago just below the dam. There was a rancher there a few hundred yards below the bridge. He said he owns the property there all the way down to the DWR property 3 miles down. He let me on his property to fish, but gave me one helluva bad time about it - he was complaining about people messing with his cows, disrespecting his property and throwing in F-bombs every other phrase. I guess I would be upset too if people were being jerks on my property.
> 
> I was just curious if this guy is still around, and what was your experience with him if he was there?
> 
> 
> 
> The DWR has an agreement with the private property owners that grants angler access to the whole stretch from the dam to the DWR land. The guy was probably pizzed about bad mannered fishermen and was blowing off some steam. I find that keeping a garbage bag in your pack and filling it on the way out does alot to spread some goodwill in situations like that.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that. That is good information. I'll bring a bag for garbage next time I am there. It sounds like he isn't there all the time. Sure I could just walk downstream in the water, but my favorite places to fish there are a few miles down - a tough walk all in the water.


----------



## Riverrat77

I've met the guy too... he's not too bad, probably just worked up about the garbage and might have run into fishermen who didn't know he owned the CWMU up there and thought he was just giving them a ration of crap for the heck of it. He actually lives over in Scofield and told me to swing by his place to get a hand written note authorizing access after I sat and talked elk hunting with him for a bit. I never went and got the note but I've seen him a couple times and he's really friendly once you talk to him for a bit.


----------

